# Grid going down example



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

So, check out what happened for flights out of O'Hare and Midway:

Chicago flights stopped after fire at FAA facility - CNN.com

An inconvenience for sure, but just an example of what one idiot can do. Now imagine some hell-raising terrorist f$%^%$ that wants to cause mayhem. Bad enough an attack on the grid; I shudder to think about someone who has a dirty bomb, chemical or biological junk.

Besides the content of the story, just look at the crowd standing around. I saw that and the immediate thoughts that came to mind were "pandemonium, crowd, perfect ebola transimission." Sheesh, I need to think of positive things.

hansonb4


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

For some of us, it's hard to say how we'll react in any given situation.
This was pointed out by an ex FBI guy on the news yesterday.
He was talking about a particular terrorist attack. There were many people who, (after hearing a bomb go off), stopped, turned around and looked.
They did'nt survive the second bomb.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

its called "rubbernecking" over here, you see it every time there is an accident on the motorway, traffic backed up on the accident side, traffic on the other side slows to a crawl while the drivers and passengers gawp at the accident. my first though when any accident or other incident happens is to "get the hell out of here as fast as possible"...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sheeple say BAAAH!....just stand around and wait to die.thats all most can do.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We must face the fact it is not hard to take down the power grid. Just disrupt the fuel supply to it no madder what it uses and off go the lights. You don't even have to hit the plant.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just one more reason not to fly. I sure that airplanes not flying will have little to no effect on me or mine.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Jul 31, 2014)

A grid attack would be my guess as far as the next terrorist attack. One crazy person with some explosive wrapped around their self could cause a lot of damage to a power plant. Plus, they would get all the chaos that would follow from no power to gas pumps, grocery stores, and any other services that use power.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And this was just someone who snapped. Imagine what would happen if someone had all their facilities working correctly.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Biggest threat day is coming soon....do you know what the biggest threat day is to American' commerce and way of life?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

BagLady said:


> For some of us, it's hard to say how we'll react in any given situation.
> This was pointed out by an ex FBI guy on the news yesterday.
> He was talking about a particular terrorist attack. There were many people who, (after hearing a bomb go off), stopped, turned around and looked.
> They did'nt survive the second bomb.


My problem is that my paramedic instincts would most likely kick in, getting me killed.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Sheeple say BAAAH!....just stand around and wait to die.thats all most can do.


Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho it's off to FEMA camps they go!


----------

